# A raise for the maid



## citico (May 18, 2004)

Maria, the Mexican Maid, asked for a pay increase and my wife was very
upset about this so she decided to talk to her about it.
She asked: 'Now Maria, why do you want a pay increase?' 
Maria: 'Well, Senora, there are three reasons why I want an increase.
The first is that I iron better than you.' 
Wife: 'Who said you iron better than me?' 
Maria: 'Your husband said so.' 
Wife: 'Oh.' Maria: 
'The second reason is that I am a better cook than you.
' Wife: 'Nonsense, who said you were a better cook than me?
' Maria: 'Your husband did.
' Wife: 'Oh.' Maria: 
'My third reason is that I am a better lover than you..
' Wife: (really furious now): 'Did my husband say that as well?
' Maria: 'No Senora...the gardener did.' ( A few moments of silence )
Wife: 'So how much do you want?'


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I have to have a talk with maria.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

giggity!


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

I told my wife we needed a maid.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Bazinga


----------



## jasonc213 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hehe, I like this one. :lol:


----------

